# Junk Mail flowers



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

These two pictures were made with cardboard cylinders and flowers made from junk mail /advert flyers. If you havae any of your old magazines and want to use them for crafts make one of these and use a theme. Of course this was for christmas but you can use it for Easter Mother's Day A Get Well tree of goodies etc etc. 

Love to hear from you way down in Perth W Australia.


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

You are so creative with recycling &#128515;. Lovely ideas


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Edit this quickly to delete your personal email. You leave yourself open to spam.


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

hi, your christmas tree looks amazing , for this size how many journals are needed ??? , also tht rings in crochet is very nice -good idea for the doors ,
bye liona


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful work, indeed. Where do you teach? Is it at a school or private classes? I only do crochet so am not into
recycling, in this particular way, at all, but I really admire people like you who can do it, & pass it on to others.

Don't give a specific place, but is it North or South of the Swan River, or in a certain Shire we can identify with? Local interested folk can always PM you for more information.
Good on you MASHEPP for being on the ball re privacy rules.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

they are amazing! thanks for sharing....l get so inspired on here!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, I love these ideas, they look great. I prefer to recycle where I can, so I will have to start collecting all these things now and have a go. Oh dear more things to collect :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you for sharing them. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome from Virginia...beautiful work. You are very creative and thanks for sharing.
:thumbup:


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW..luv these ideas  Waves from Albany WA


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are all fabulous, wow!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, love the flower wreath.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great recycling ......your so creative


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah for recycling and wow to you. That paper work is great!.
Really nice


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

do you use a punch to make your flowers from magazines. I think they are lovely. I'd like more information about how you do that.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Where do I goto edit my email , thanks for the message I am new to this and dont know the rules well yet Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

No I dl not I cut themout with scissors and then doodle on them with artline 70 coloured pens and glue them one on top of the other . Making sure the petals are graduated from big to small. First fold your square papeer into eight then cut them into petal shapes. as I said large and small. Use your scissors to curl the petals and there you have the flowers.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

A lady of many talents. Beautiful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I just LOVE your wall plaque!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very creative!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

You are very creative. I like the knitted neck warmer/scarf.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning work! And seems like it's a project not all that expensive to do.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Everything is terrific!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Wonderful you are truly gifted.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Very creative. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

You are one busy lady. Love your crafting. Gonna try some of the flowers from mags. Thanks for the primer.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You are so creative!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful work. Love the top photo and a great way to rid of junk mail.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I made a star like what is in your wall plaque I put large gold button in the middle of mine I used the inner of a toilet roll


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just love to see talented ideas for re-cycling. Now, if I could only find a way to re-cycle those K-cups from the single brew coffee makers. If you think of anything for those, let me know. I can't put them in my re-cycle bin, so they have to go in the regular garbage can. I love all of the ideas you have posted. Great job.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, Evie. There is a huge need for re-purposing those little cups that just have to go in the garbage. I never have an original idea, but I sure can follow directions that someone else came up with. It'll be a doozie when they do.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

if you tear the cups apart, I believe the cups themselves can be recycled,

LOOK... I just found this
http://www.pinterest.com/madiazar/k-cup-vue-cup-recycling-craft-projects/


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Nice work, you are very creative!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very interesting I love your junk mail flowers.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Love all your crafts, but especially the neck warmer. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

What a talent you have. Beautiful work.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Your neckwarmer is beautiful! A great gift idea.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I like them all. The clay hat and the junk mail flowers

are my favorites. Hello from Illinois, USA


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very talented. Great job.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I want a coffee machine that uses the K cups but they are SO costly. My DH says we have a perfectly good regular brewer already! It is true. :>(
~~This is one way to use the cups, add some little paper trim and put a few to use in your guest bathroom, for tooth brushing cups, or to use for the water,to take pills.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I will get my thinking cap on and will come up with something . Thanks for your message . Benita 

I have included these pics today to let you know I do not have waste as I use every scrap I have or keep them till some idea comes up.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I made some of the flowers yesterday using red, green and gold markers for the doodles. It was fun and I will probably use them for package decorations. My friends laugh at me for saving toilet paper rolls but I find many uses for them. A theater designer friend took a bag full to use to make a French King Louisvwig. Recently travelled with my daughter and she had folded in both ends and used for a jewelry holder. I was so proud! lOL.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

K cups - I cup open the tops and shake out the coffee into a pitcher. After I have accumulated a few inches I fill the pitcher with water and water something in my flower beds. Soil in the Dallas area is very alkaline and added acid from coffee, tea, soft drinks etc helps. 

I use tuna cans for drawer organizers. HARD to throw anything useful away! Large yogurt containers used to hold paint at local theater where we buy in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Moisey said:


> Beautiful work, indeed. Where do you teach? Is it at a school or private classes? I only do crochet so am not into
> recycling, in this particular way, at all, but I really admire people like you who can do it, & pass it on to others.
> 
> Don't give a specific place, but is it North or South of the Swan River, or in a certain Shire we can identify with? Local interested folk can always PM you for more information.
> ...


I live South of the river 
Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

chickkie said:


> do you use a punch to make your flowers from magazines. I think they are lovely. I'd like more information about how you do that.


I do not use a punch machine for the flowers but cut it by hand and if you go to my tutorial on Junk mail flowers you will see it there how I did them

Benita 1945


----------

